# Refrigerate Vinegar



## WhateverYouWant (Nov 14, 2020)

Watched a Rachel Ray program this morning and was surprised to see her go into the fridge for a wine vinegar. How many of you keep these in the fridge?


----------



## Just Cooking (Nov 14, 2020)

That's new to me. I don't recall ever refrigerating vinegar, other than salad dressings.

Ross


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 14, 2020)

I've never even thought about refrigerating vinegar. It's already spoiled.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 14, 2020)

I've never refrigerated vinegar, either.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 14, 2020)

I have never heard of refrigerating vinegar. The only possible benefit I can think of is to refrigerate balsamic vinegar to make the consistency a bit thicker. But, I don't know if that would work.


----------



## larry_stewart (Nov 14, 2020)

The only vinegar I refrigerate , is my Rice Vinegar, and thats just because I keep it near my other Asian Condiments, so I know where it is.   All others are either in  cupboard, or out on the counter near the stove top for quick use while cooking.


----------



## msmofet (Nov 14, 2020)

I'm the odd man out.  I have always put my vinegars in the fridge.


----------



## WhateverYouWant (Nov 14, 2020)

msmofet said:


> I'm the odd man out.  I have always put my vinegars in the fridge.



Please tell us why.


----------



## msmofet (Nov 14, 2020)

Because mom did.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Nov 14, 2020)

The only vinegar I keep in the fridge is Chenkiang vinegar - the Chinese black vinegar - which did go bad on me years ago, when I stopped using it as much as I did before, when Chinese was basically the only Asian food I cooked.  Other than that, I never had a vinegar go bad, even the lower acid white rice vinegar.  Occasionally, some get a sediment, but that's all.


----------



## blissful (Nov 14, 2020)

If you have stabilized vinegar, vinegar that's been strained and heated, like bought white vinegar, it doesn't need to be refrigerated.


If you have an actively fermenting vinegar that's reached a stage of a little sweet and a little vinegar, it's a very subtle balance, you could slow the fermentation by refrigerating it. It won't be as acidic as a fully fermented vinegar.



I just finished up 2-3.5  gallon batches of nectarine vinegar, it has a slight sweetness and an active mother. (like the mother you would find in natural apple cider vinegar, or the mother like scoby you might find in kumbacha) You can let it continue to ferment or slow it down with refrigeration.


Infused vinegars, like say, fig infused blended AC vinegar, may start to ferment a little further if left at room temperature because you've added sugar to it.


I'm often in the process of making vinegar, so I usually have some that is half sweet half acidic and I leave most of my vinegars on the counter, or stored in glass in the basement where it is cooler.


This is my current collection.


----------



## Just Cooking (Nov 15, 2020)

msmofet said:


> Because mom did.



For the win!!! 

Ross


----------



## msmofet (Nov 15, 2020)

HUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM I don't put white vinegar in the fridge. But I mostly use that for cleaning and putting down the drain and in washer with baking soda.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 15, 2020)

I do not put vinegar in the fridge.
However, once I find sherry vinegar it will go into the fridge.  Not sure if its needs to be refrigerated but its expensive for vinegar and since I keep all my dry herbs and spices refrigerated it will go in there as well.

Note: I cannot find sherry vinegar in our local grocery stores.  We are very limited in this capacity.  
So I have been to the internet for sherry vinegar.  Its the most expensive I will have ever purchased in my life.
I still have not purchased it as there is a Whole Foods 30 miles away and I understand they carry it.
I understand Napa Valley Naturals is a very good choice?


----------



## jennyema (Nov 16, 2020)

Vinegar, like soy sauce and fish sauce has already “gone bad” by being fermented.  So it doesn’t need to be refrigerated. Unless like Blissful says, you are in the middle of the process of making your own.

I wouldn’t have the room for all my vinegars in the fridge.

I’m guessing the producers on the RR show just kept it in the fridge because they don’t have a real pantry.


----------



## RCJoe (Nov 22, 2020)

Even if it wasn't strained to filter out the "mother culture" I don't see how room temperature would harm it.  Generally 60 to 80 f is good fermenting temp when making vinegar. 

Unless the recipe ingredients in this case may have been temperature sensitive or just maybe there wasn't room on the counter, aka mise en place  makes keeping it in the fridge an odd notion.


----------



## WhateverYouWant (Jan 2, 2021)

Oops... she did it again!

https://scottinpollock.us/stuff/photos/forums/rrvinegar.mp4


----------



## blissful (Jan 2, 2021)

Scott-funny. 



I started some red wine vinegars early november. (how to do that-leave them open, covered in a coffee filter) They haven't finished turning to vinegar yet. There is still some sweetness, a little alcohol left, but it is getting close to done.


My husband does not like store bought vinegars, often he finds them too harsh. The homemade nectarine vinegar isn't as strong or harsh. I can use those kinds in salad dressing and he finds them much more pleasing.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 2, 2021)

ScottinPollock said:


> Oops... she did it again!
> 
> https://scottinpollock.us/stuff/photos/forums/rrvinegar.mp4



I guess she doesn't like seeing "mother" at the bottom of her vinegar bottle. I think refrigerating the vinegar would slow that process.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 2, 2021)

Just like the internet, you can't believe everything you see on TV.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 2, 2021)

Andy M. said:


> Just like the internet, you can't believe everything you see on TV.



North American House Hippo anyone? I'll post the video in Today's Funny.


----------

